# $3-4 Scheduled Pickups



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these? There should be a minimum trip value of $20 to pre-schedule.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

I'd also like to ask, "who schedules a minimum fare ride in advance?"

Oh, someone who enjoys events & nightlife but doesn't want to pay for it. Right. Stay stranded, bih.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

High school kids. 

There a freaking joke. Even if you accept one it will end up going to someone else.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

After my last scheduled ride where I had to wait 15 minutes on the counter after I got to someone's house to start the ride, I don't do anymore scheduled pick up pings. If the request says scheduled ride I decline. Not worth the crap.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

2015NissanVersa said:


> I'd also like to ask, "who schedules a minimum fare ride in advance?"
> 
> Oh, someone who enjoys events & nightlife but doesn't want to pay for it. Right. Stay stranded, bih.


-----
Insurance companies for their clients who are at a clinic or hospital.
Since you do not take these rides , you would not know this.



nj2bos said:


> Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these? There should be a minimum trip value of $20 to pre-schedule.


--------

I do !!! I don't pick through my rides like some of you. And, gosh, somehow I manage just fine.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -----
> Insurance companies for their clients who are at a clinic or hospital.
> Since you do not take these rides , you would not know this.
> 
> ...


can you be nice to anybody ? so your telling everybody on here you accept these 3 dollar trip appointments from my understanding.
that is such a bad business decision. you have to drive out to a location knowing it will only be 3 dollars. 
and when i accept a ride request not a appointment .sometimes it will say this rider has a appointment if its 3 dollars its usually a kid trying to get home or from school. again i think in your mind all other drivers are idiots . my opinion stated.


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> can you be nice to anybody ? so your telling everybody on here you accept these 3 dollar trip appointments from my understanding.
> that is such a bad business decision. you have to drive out to a location knowing it will only be 3 dollars.
> and when i accept a ride request not a appointment .sometimes it will say this rider has a appointment if its 3 dollars its usually a kid trying to get home or from school. again i think in your mind all other drivers are idiots . my opinion stated.


Lol can you imagine being so indignant over something so stupid? What a miserable way to go through life. Woof.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

If I see a scheduled trip that starts or ends at a high school I take it knowing it will be a $10 fee. These are usually (all in my experience) underage minors. Per company policy we can't transport them so I get the $10 scheduled ride cx fee.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> can you be nice to anybody ? so your telling everybody on here you accept these 3 dollar trip appointments from my understanding.
> that is such a bad business decision. you have to drive out to a location knowing it will only be 3 dollars.
> and when i accept a ride request not a appointment .sometimes it will say this rider has a appointment if its 3 dollars its usually a kid trying to get home or from school. again i think in your mind all other drivers are idiots . my opinion stated.


-------

Why would you think that I care what you think ?? My scheduled rides have never been $3.00. Since you do not take them, you have no idea how much they pay. I take the rides sent to me because I want the trip count for bigger bucks -- DAAAAH !!!!!



William Fenton said:


> If I see a scheduled trip that starts or ends at a high school I take it knowing it will be a $10 fee. These are usually (all in my experience) underage minors. Per company policy we can't transport them so I get the $10 scheduled ride cx fee.


----
Don't understand how you get the $10. Do you show up, can't find them and "no show" ? Please explain. Also, why $10. The no show fee in L.A. is $5


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------
> 
> Why would you think that I care what you think ?? My scheduled rides have never been $3.00. Since you do not take them, you have no idea how much they pay. I take the rides sent to me because I want the trip count for bigger bucks -- DAAAAH !!!!!
> 
> ...


You show up, see they are under 18, you cx the trip and get the $10 scheduled ride cx fee.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah you can take a chance and hope they don't show up. Before I stopped doing scheduled trips I had one time where I was going to pick up a lady who needed what should have been a pretty easy pick up from asian restaurant on one of the popular blocks of the local town center. Big sign on the restaurant, people were already mostly gone home on a Sat night, my hazard lights were on, sent a text message...she didn't come outside. Canceled after 5 minutes 10 bucks.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ----
> Don't understand how you get the $10. Do you show up, can't find them and "no show" ? Please explain. Also, why $10. The no show fee in L.A. is $5


Different market but check your rate cards

On all platforms in my market its $10 for canceled SCHEDULED rides


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nj2bos said:


> Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these? There should be a minimum trip value of $20 to pre-schedule.


Insanity Manifests NEW LEVELS AT UBER !


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these? There should be a minimum trip value of $20 to pre-schedule.


I take them for the 10 dollar cancel fee.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> L.A. only gets $5 for a no show. I have never canceled a Scheduled ride. Don't know what it pays.
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


Don't want the $3 ones....although if it's slow I'll accept them all and if I happen to be close when it pings I'll try to get the cancel fee. I'm at about 50% on those.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> L.A. only gets $5 for a no show. I have never canceled a Scheduled ride. Don't know what it pays.
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


I make thousands on scheduled rides, I'm only *****ing about the $3 ones. Anyone who does them is an idiot. They just get in the way of the good trips when refreshing the scheduled pickups list.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------
> L.A. only gets $5 for a no show. I have never canceled a Scheduled ride. Don't know what it pays.
> --------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -------
> 
> Why would you think that I care what you think ?? My scheduled rides have never been $3.00. Since you do not take them, you have no idea how much they pay. I take the rides sent to me because I want the trip count for bigger bucks -- DAAAAH !!!!!
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.

The initial post was about $3 scheduled rides, not $78 rides. It seems silly to position yourself perfectly for a $3 ride.

I need to try a Scheduled Ride Shuffle sometime.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> The initial post was about $3 scheduled rides, not $78 rides. It seems silly to position yourself perfectly for a $3 ride.
> 
> I need to try a Scheduled Ride Shuffle sometime.


------
Not missing point - sorry.
The original post was about scheduled rides and who uses them. Then it was mentioned that they are only $3-$4 rides , which has never been the case for me. I do not get a lot but most are over $10. They are frustrating because the insurance companies do not set the pickup point correctly.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ------
> Not missing point - sorry.
> The original post was about scheduled rides and who uses them. Then it was mentioned that they are only $3-$4 rides , which has never been the case for me.


Sorry toots but the original post says this:



nj2bos said:


> Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these?


nj2bos is asking either (or both):

1. Why, as a rider, do a scheduled ride to go across the street when there are ants galore everywhere? I have seen those plenty. Most are in that range. Maybe the good rides get snapped up leaving these dregs.

2. Why, as a driver, would you rearrange your day to take a $3-$4 ride? If one comes up in my scheduled pickup notifications I laugh at it. I average $20-$30/ trip. No way am I willingly taking something that short.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had a $4.80 scheduled pickup the other day...

it was LITERALLY taking this obese lady to the bus stop.

Stuff like this just boggles my mind... seriously..


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

New2This said:


> Sorry toots but the original post says this:
> 
> nj2bos is asking either (or both):
> 
> ...


Yes both! I will never understand who would block out time, pre-plan a route, not take any pings for 20mins before the pickup, and arrange their day around a minimum fare scheduled ride. It makes no sense. Because scheduled rides will block your incoming pings for 20mins before they begin, it's just not a financially smart decision. At most you are making $3-4 for 30-40mims of your time.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Yes both! I will never understand who would block out time, pre-plan a route, not take any pings for 20mins before the pickup, and arrange their day around a minimum fare scheduled ride. It makes no sense. Because scheduled rides will block your incoming pings for 20mins before they begin, it's just not a financially smart decision. At most you are making $3-4 for 30-40mims of your time.


The same people that sit in the airport queues RME SMH LOL


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Some people with really crappy rides use the schedule pickup.

Like the attached ride $3 to FLL airport. Truly Not Worth It


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That cancel pickup button looking real nice.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

someones gonna get it....actually I got a $8 scheduled ride today plus $3 tip....yeppe-kay-aye


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> Sorry toots but the original post says this:
> 
> nj2bos is asking either (or both):
> 
> ...


-------
 Toots -- really ??? 
The poster ask, what drivers take these types of scheduled trips.
I answered -- that I will take under certain circumstances and explained why most pay more then $3 - $4.
Some scheduled rides are WITHIN one hour of the notice and some have a pickup many hours in the future. Some scheduled trips come up as a normal ride and some are posted for the driver to choose, IF THEY WISH. If a driver does not want to be bothered --- Don't accept the dang trip. Yes, I think a trip scheduled for 6 am the next morning that will pay $4 is dumb but the paxs thinks it is important . None of my business why !!!

From --- Who the [email protected]$# actually takes these? --- You get #1 & #2 ?? You are awesome !!!!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

All the scheduled rides I’ve done have been just a few minutes notice and they appear as normal pings. Like yesterday 805 am and I get a request and accept then I hear your rider scheduled a 815 pickup. So obviously the first driver or more bailed


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ------
> Not missing point - sorry.
> The original post was about scheduled rides and who uses them. Then it was mentioned that they are only $3-$4 rides , which has never been the case for me. I do not get a lot but most are over $10. They are frustrating because the insurance companies do not set the pickup point correctly.


The question was not who takes scheduled rides in general. The question was who would willingly accept a scheduled ride in advance knowing it will only pay $3-$4. It seems utterly ridiculous that a driver would block out time to willingly complete one of these rides.

You could argue it's to get the $10 fee but even that's not worth blocking out time and staging for.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

You don't have to block out anything for a scheduled ride. If it is a great ride you go to the pickup area and turn your app on at the appropriate time. If it is a crazy ride you keep your app on head in the general direction of the trip and if there is nothing else you can at least have your ride. I do very few scheduled rides and only if it is great money or a good chance it will be cxed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Perfect example of what I (and nj2bos) meant. At 4:20 with traffic that time would extend to 10 minutes. Yeah I'm gonna go fight through rush hour traffic for this. If I were in the area I'd Shuffle it on principle. $10 > $3.75.

There are plenty of buses that go from there to the ****ing Metro Station.

GTFOH Lyft


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LOL. When I was going to the meetup it was definitely no hassle at all to just hit a bus to get there and back. City people wanting to sit in the back of a car that gets paid peanuts for it.



New2This said:


> At 4:20 with traffic that time would extend to 10 minutes.


You gotta be smoking to complete scheduled pick ups for stuff like this.


----------

